# I need advice about embroidering appliques



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

I would like to learn how to use an embroidery machine and purchase one to make appliques to go on some hats I make. I am not savvy on computers and I would need to order digital files of different pictures I want to make. So, how does that work? Does the embroidery machine have to be hooked to my computer? Thanks for your help and sorry to be such a novice.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What kind of design appliques are you thinking of? I ask as some are copyrighted and you could not copy and use.

And there is design software that will let you digitize a design you do.

As to the specific machine. Well, it would depend on the above questions.

I have a Janome 300E. It does take a card that has to be loaded with design from your computer. Most of the newer machines will have the way to directly connect to a laptop and on the laptop you can get the design, or create it. Then direct load to the machine.

And how much money are you expecting to spend? That is important to know, too.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you for responding, AngieM2. I am only looking to spend less than $200 on the machine. I'd probably go to Wal Mart and see if they have one. I think they carry Brother embroidery machines. I only plan on making the little embroidery appliques so I don't have to buy them from somebody else. Can you tell me if all that is used is a piece of felt for the top of the applique and a piece of interfacing for the back side, or is there a certain type of backing & felt I would use?


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Maybe seeing an example of doing applique with an embroidery machine would help. I have looked at some projects at Embroidery Library and found them easy to follow.

http://www.emblibrary.com/el/default.aspx

Click on *Projects*.
Look at the menu to the left and click on *Applique*.
Scroll down all the way and click on *Heirloom.*

You will have a lot more questions about embroidery machines and designs, but this may be a good first step.

I have a Brother embroidery machine bought on line from Walmart with free shipping to my store. It has a nice collection of builtin designs, frames (borders), and a few alphabets. I have stitched out some of the designs and used the frames and alphabets to make quilt labels. 

I have seen demos of more elaborate machines, but they cost thousands and I was looking at low price. I also saw went to a Brother business seminar and learned about various types of embroidery with their commercial machine. It included the baseball cap embroideries. 

BTW, I have ordered several designs from Embroidery Library. They have frequent sales with designs for about $1. I like their designs and I like doing business with them. I download the designs to my computer and transfer them to a memory stick to input to my embroidery machine.

I hope you like the Heirloom project tutorial.


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Well thank you so much, Garnet. I will take a look at that site. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just got a post from Embroidery Library about a sale - any 10 single designs for $10. Discount code can be used 3 times. So 30 designs for $30 - if I want that many.

But they also have a *page with the 3 styles of applique designs they offer*. I was happy to see the definitions. And they have instructions for each style. When I saw this, I immediately thought of you. Here's where you can take a look.

http://www.emblibrary.com/EL/new.aspx?date=0813143

BTW designs have to be ordered in the format used by your machine. There are several formats. Also, another thing to know ... the ways you can use a design that you buy.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've used emlibrary a lot. Best place to get the designs. At least for me.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Depends on what kind of machine you have and what kind of software it takes. As mentioned before, Embroidery Library has great designs and often at sale prices. I also like Julia's Needle Designs. I download my designs to a USB stick, then use the stick in the machine.

If you're wanting to do applique, you will need very sharp, very small scissors to trim away the excess fabric once the machine has stitched it into the design. Invest in a good pair, even if they are expensive, because it's worth it to be able to clip very close to the stitching.

I would recommend you buy a higher end machine that has been used or a discontinued model from a reputable company. See if there's a sewing store near you where you could "test drive" one. There may be someone there who can teach you lessons if you purchase the machine there. Good luck!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Becka, where did you buy your scissors?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I second what Becka says about the scissors if doing appliques. I prefer the tiny ones with the ends slightly bent. Usually Hancock Fabrics or JoAnn's carries them and they are on the expensive side but worth it.

You will use a stabliizer as a backing, and there are many types to choose from - cut away, tear away and several thicknesses which will vary according to your application. I haven't done any hats, but would assume you would use a heavier weight stabilizer.

I'm not familiar with the inexpensive machines and don't know what software they come with, some of the more expensive machines will come with a fairly decent embroidery program that lets you do limited editing - but if you are scanning in images and having them digitized those software programs are usually quite expensive. Both of our Baby Lock and Bernina dealers usually include a good software with their machines and include classes on their use as part of the purchase. These are well worth your time and effort - and for me the hour drive.

I put the designs in my machine via USB thumb drive, but some machines you can hook directly up to your computer.

You usually need to purchase the design in the format of your machine, but some programs will convert files - but don't always transfer the colors correctly. Also check with your local shop that sells the high end machines. Both the Bernina and Baby Lock dealers in our area have classes that teach certain things and they usually have one or two machines available for the class for the first person or people that sign up. I took a 3 hour applique class with my machine and two of the people in the class were trying out machines to see if they wanted to invest in one. 

Many designs have a color chart that you can print out (on embroidery library it is called a color change sheet). When I purchase a design, I print out that sheet and put it in a notebook. As my threads aren't always the same color as what is on the sheet, I often write down the colors I use, and sometimes take a picture and also put it next to that sheet. I might mark colors I particularly liked or disliked also - although this may change if you use a different color background material. If I put text on it, I mark what font and size I used. This proves helpful when someone wants something exactly like I did it for someone else. I don't sell anything I do, but often do things for my daughters skating team or other friends with dulcimers and many of my daughters friends.

Dawn


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I get my scissors from Viking sewing. There is one located inside our local Jo Ann's. Here's what I use:

http://new.husqvarnaviking.com/en-US/Accessories/INSPIRA®-4-5-EZ-Snip-Curved


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

You girls have given me so much great info. Thanks a million!


----------

